# board dents



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Pic doesn't work...

If they are what i think they are, then no, they will be no issue but you might want to loosen the bindings when waxing or take them off completely that is all, i never bother personally...!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Short answer: Yes

The board base is supposed to be flat. if the inserts for your screws are pushing through it's pretty much trash.


----------



## PowderD (Dec 18, 2014)

i think the photo is up now


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

That thing is done!


----------



## PowderD (Dec 18, 2014)

What do you mean ,
firewood ?


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Totally fucking with you. It's fine, ride it. Won't affect anything.


----------



## PowderD (Dec 18, 2014)

trapper :hairy:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

trapper said:


> Totally fucking with you. It's fine, ride it. Won't affect anything.


Haha

There is always one. :hairy:

OP, it looks like at some point the bindings may of been overtightened or simply that the board has been ground down and is now thinner and thus visible...!

I have 1 or 2 boards that do it, and never stress about it, it is something you will never ever notice anyway...! I have seen people stress way too much about it before... 

You certainly got the normal (from some) welcome to the forum that is for sure...

Take it in the spirit it is meant and you will fit in, there is no such thing as a stupid question, as long as you google it first to see that it is not ridiculously stupid...!


----------



## PowderD (Dec 18, 2014)

Guys thank u all ..


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Kevin137 said:


> Haha
> 
> There is always one. :hairy:



_DAFUQ_ you _mean,_ *ONE?????*  :finger1:







:hairy:


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry to steal your thunder there old chompsy!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> _DAFUQ_ you _mean,_ *ONE?????*  :finger1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i did think about it myself, but i am in a good mood toady cos it is almost xmas, and there is snow on the ground...


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> Well i did think about it myself, but i am in a good mood toady cos it is almost xmas, and there is snow on the ground...


Hey man I'm TOTALLY in a good mood today!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

trapper said:


> Sorry to steal your thunder there old chompsy!


Don't apologize,.. You weren't the individual to make the claim about who was "*The One!*"






















:hairy:


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


>


Of all your ridiculous smilies, this may have been the best set I've seen.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Don't apologize,.. You weren't the individual to make the claim about who was "*The One!*"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But how many are THE ONE, i thought there where over 30 of them


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

trapper said:


> Of all your ridiculous smilies, this may have been the best set I've seen.



Thang-Que,.. Thang-Que bury mush!!


----------

